# Sunny Seaside Living in Ventura - Senior Condo Complex with Pool, Group Activities



## tkat (Mar 28, 2019)

Hopefully it's okay to let you all know about this wonderful 55-and-older complex in Ventura, California.  

Ventura in general has an older population and there is little to no traffic, or lines to wait in.  It's a great place to live with clean, fresh air because it's a cozy little seaside town.  I've got a condo there with a stackable washer/dryer, dishwasher, double sink bathroom, pool, etc., that's steps from a grocery store, CVS, a gym, restaurants, Trader Joe's.  The condo has ocean view and views of the hills of Ventura.  It's an awesome community with group parties in the clubhouse and movie night with the girls group.  Ventura is really beautiful with it's green hills, agriculture, cute shops, Anacapa and Santa Cruz islands and the fact it's a small beach community.

Anyway, we're having an open house of this beauty this Sunday.  Please come check it out or look online.  I know you'll love it.  Here's a link to the condominium. 

Consider beautiful Ventura, California to retire in!  I love sunny Ventura by the beach! 

https://www.redfin.com/CA/Ventura/6215-Turnstone-St-93003/unit-203/home/146488801


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

HOA, count me out. No condo commandos.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 30, 2019)

Ventura is beautiful. And wonderful weather.  I am surprised at how reasonable the pricing is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2019)

HOA's are a ripoff...


----------



## DaveA (Mar 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Ventura is beautiful. And wonderful weather.  I am surprised at how reasonable the pricing is.



I hate to admit it, Jim, but I don't even know what HOA's are?  I must be living a sheltered life.


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Dave. Jim's offline for now but I'm sure he won't mind if I answer. HOA's are Homeowner Associations. You pay dues for use of amenities like a pool/tenniscourt/clubhouse/ landscape maintenance, etc. It's a shared expense by all living in the neighborhood or community.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 31, 2019)

HOA’s also enforce all the bylaws, rules and regulations of the community. So you don’t have to worry about the new neighbors deciding to paint their house neon pink etc.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 31, 2019)

I have an HOA at both of our homes. Wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I have an HOA at both of our homes. Wouldn’t have it any other way.


Me neither! No grass to mow or edge.  Safety officer on duty.  The maintenance staff are friends as they go beyond their duties for me.  Take my trash to the dumpster and bring my mail to me daily.  If I have someone coming to do any work for me they will come by to be sure I am okay.


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

terry123 said:


> ...No grass to mow or edge.  Safety officer on duty.  The maintenance staff are friends as they go beyond their duties for me.  Take my trash to the dumpster and bring my mail to me daily.  If I have someone coming to do any work for me they will come by to be sure I am okay.


WoW Terry! That's amazing. It probably helps that you are such a nice and friendly person to the staff.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 31, 2019)

Flooding, fires, and rockslides. No thank you.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 31, 2019)

Verses blizzards, snow storms, ice, dangerous icy snowy roads, tornadoes and thunderstorms in the summer.....


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

High crime rate. No thank you.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 31, 2019)

OP - is this your condo, or are you a realtor trying to sell it, or something else?


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

HOA Dues are 3,720 per year. No thank you.

I pay 1,000 per year where I live now and we have a nice pool and 2 tennis courts included. Also a beautifully maintained entrance and social events.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2019)

OP sounded like an advertisement.

"Consider beautiful Ventura, California to retire in! I love sunny Ventura by the beach!" 

Then, why move?  From your profile:
Location:Sherman Oaks, California
Previous Locations:Ventura, California


----------



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> HOA Dues are 3,720 per year. No thank you.
> 
> I pay 1,000 per year where I live now and we have a nice pool and 2 tennis courts included. Also a beautifully maintained entrance and social events.



_*good god Holmes I think you've spotted it!!
*_


----------



## terry123 (Mar 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> WoW Terry! That's amazing. It probably helps that you are such a nice and friendly person to the staff.


Thanks, Lara. The office mgr says I am one of their favs.  The maint man says there are a lot of people that ask them to do things they are capable of but are just lazy.  He said I try to do too much and I am in a wheelchair and partially paralyzed on one side. I usually try to figure out how to do things myself without asking for help.  I am capable of driving to the little mail station and getting my mail and will do it on the weekends if there is something I really need that day.  The walk way is a little broken up so I have a little problem with my cane getting through.  I try to be independent as I can be as I hate depending on others. But I have to be safe as I want to live by myself as long as I can.  At Christmas I get the 3 of them gift cards and send them a card for their birthday.  Its not much but I want them to know I appreciate them.


----------



## Lara (Apr 1, 2019)

:magnify:Gumbud...:rofl:, it makes no sense to have a contract for solely for seniors and expect all to be able to read the teensy tiny fine print. 
Or for the OP to post an advertisement like the and not make the excess $$$ crystal clear.

Terry, you're amazing. Keep it up. But can you ask to talk to the manager at the mail station to see if they can do something for seniors regarding the entrance access? Maybe an organization can come and lay a smooth concrete walk with a railing...like Habitat for Humanity or something. I know, ask your local news station to mention it. Surely someone will offer to help.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2019)

Ventura is a small beach community with little to no traffic?  I spend a fair amount of time in Ventura and beg to differ with those assertions.  

1 BR, 1 BA, 779 Square feet, $289K plus $3720 per annum in HOA, and been up for sale since Aug 5, 2018?  I agree with Pepper.  OP is trying to unload something that, if priced correctly or in a desirable neighborhood, would have been snapped up quickly.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2019)

I had the opportunity to transfer to California several times when I worked for United. My wife wouldn’t go because she “loved” her job at the university. I would have liked to have just given it a try for a few years, but she wouldn’t budge. 

Seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2019)

My point, OM, is that condos and houses in a beach community like Ventura don't remain on the market for this long when they're priced appropriately and in a desirable neighborhood.  Something smells funny about this deal.  Could be the condo assn doesn't have enough in reserves, could be the condo itself, could be the area.  But something's wrong.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't like condos/townhomes.  They have all the negatives of owning a house and all the negatives of renting. 

 I own a detached home and do pay an HOA fee of $71 a quarter, but they don't do anything except maintain the common areas and make owners abide by the rules (paint, parking, etc).  I don't mind paying the fee because, like another poster said, I won't have to worry about neighbors painting their houses neon pink or parking junk cars all over their front yards and letting the weeds grow or having junk all over their front yards.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

Why is this woman allowed to post a real estate advertisement?


----------

